# sudo sorry try again



## sugar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, I have a installation of FreeBSD 8.0 in two servers, this behaving is present in both of them: I installed and tried with sudo-1.6.9.20 and sudo-1.7.2p5

in the sudoers file if I add this line it works: 

```
my_user	ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
```

But I would really to keep it password protected so I am trying this instead:

```
my_user    ALL=(ALL) PASSWD: ALL
```

All that I got is: *Sorry Try Again* output.
I also get this message: *1 incorrect password attempt*


Any help will be appreciated

thanks in advance!
Aldo


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 19, 2010)

correct that to 
	
	



```
my_user ALL=(ALL) ALL
```
 and "all" will be well

(which is a good lesson on the benefits of leaving the examples commented out in your sudoers file and making entirely new entries when editing)


----------



## sugar (Mar 19, 2010)

I also tried that at the beginning, when I was thinking that it would work =(


----------



## tangram (Mar 19, 2010)

Re-check /usr/local/etc/sudoers for syntax errors.

When you type sudo followed by the desired command are you typing the my_user password? Remember that's my_user password that you must type and not root's.


----------



## sugar (Mar 19, 2010)

I was typing the root's password not my_user now it works!!!

thanks a lot! me dummy =(


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 21, 2010)

tangram said:
			
		

> Re-check /usr/local/etc/sudoers for syntax errors.
> 
> When you type sudo followed by the desired command are you typing the my_user password? Remember that's my_user password that you must type and not root's.



Or you could use visudo which does this for you automatically ...


----------

